# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Cù lao An Bình (Vĩnh Long): Điểm đến hấp dẫn

## hangnt

*Nằm  giữa sông Tiền và sông Cổ Chiên thuộc nhánh   sông Mêkông, diện tích  rộng khoảng 60 km2, gồm bốn xã: An Bình, Bình   Hoà Phước, Hoà Ninh và  Ðồng Phú thuộc huyện Long Hồ - tỉnh Vĩnh Long,   về phương diện du lịch    phía Bắc giáp chợ nổi Cái Bè - tỉnh Tiền Giang, phía Đông nam giáp   làng  trái cây huyện Chợ Lách - tỉnh Bến Tre, phía Tây hướng về cầu Mỹ   Thuận,  phía Nam đối diện với thành phố Vĩnh Long.*


Cù  lao An Bình là phần đất đầu nguồn của dải Cù lao Minh, đất đai trù phú,  phù sa màu mỡ, cây lành trái ngọt. Cù lao là điểm du lịch   xanh thu hút  mỗi năm 400 – 500 ngàn lượt du khách, bởi sinh hoạt   của cư dân trên  vùng đất nầy vẫn còn mang đậm nét văn hóa miệt vườn   mộc mạc đơn sơ  của thời kỳ khai hoang mở cõi Đất phương Nam. Hệ   thống kênh rạch  chằng chịt như một mê cung, những chiếc xuồng chèo   đưa du khách len lỏi  giữa những vùng cây trái trĩu cành sai qủa, hai   bên bờ là hàng dừa xen  thuỷ liễu xanh mướt một màu, mang đến cho du   khách cảm giác thanh bình  êm ả, sống giữa thiên nhiên hiền hòa, trong   lành. 


Nói  đến Cù lao An Bình là nói đến những vườn  cây  trái bạt ngàn. Đó là  niềm tự hào của người dân địa phương về  nguồn  hoa lợi, trái cây hầu  như có quanh năm, mùa nào thức nấy, mỗi  loại  mang một hương vị riêng.  như: nhãn, chôm chôm, xoài, sầu riêng,  mít,  bưởi, mận, cóc, ổi, mảng  cầu, bòn bon, sapôchê, măng cụt, …  Nhiều  nhà vườn được hình thành. Có  thể kể đến một số nơi đã trở nên  quen  thuộc với du khách:

Xã  Bình Hòa Phước có vườn du lịch   sinh thái theo loại hình homestay, như  vườn ông Ba Hùng, vườn ông   Mai Quốc Nam, vườn ông Mười Hưởng, Nhà cổ  ông Cai Cường. Khách du lịch có thể thực hiện tour trải nghiệm cùng ăn,  cùng ở, cùng sinh hoạt với nông dân tại địa phương.


Xã  Đồng Phú có Khu du lịch   trang trại nuôi trồng thủy sản Mêkông – Đồng  Phú. Tại đây khách có  thể  tự câu những con cá tra, cá ba sa, cá ngát, cá  lăng, cá mè dinh…  trong  các kinh rạch nhỏ và được hướng dẫn tự chế biến  các món ăn đơn  giản,  giàu chất dinh dưỡng như cá nấu mẳn, cá kho lạt  dầm me hay cá  ngát nấu  canh chua cơm mẻ, lai rai vài ly rượu đế, cùng bè  bạn ngắm  cầu Mỹ Thuận  lúc hoàng hôn…

Xã  Hòa Ninh có vườn du lịch   Bà Bảy Thời, vườn ươm cây giống đặc sản Ông  Tám Hổ, nhà sàn Ông Mười   Ðầy. Ngôi nhà nầy được xây cất trên sông, phía  sau nhà là vườn nhãn,   bưởi, sapôchê…phù hợp với loại hình du lịch   thư  giãn, được các Công ty lữ hành chọn làm điểm dừng trong chuyến   tham quan  bằng thuyền và là nơi phục vụ ăn trưa hoặc nghỉ qua đêm trong   các  chương trình tour Ði trong màu xanh đồng bằng sông Cửu Long.   Ngoài ra  còn có vườn cảnh bon sai của Ông Sáu Giáo với các loại cây   cảnh mai  vàng, mai chiếu thuỷ, lan, lài, cần thăng, bùm sụm... Xung   quanh nhà là  vườn nhãn và ao nuôi cá tai tượng, một loại cá thịt ngon   đem chiên xù  cuốn bánh tráng, chuối, khế, rau thơm ăn với nước mắm tỏi   ớt, rất ấn  tượng đối với du khách nước ngoài khi thưởng thức món đặc   sản nầy, giúp  họ hiểu được nét văn hóa ẩm thực dân dã của vùng đất Nam   Bộ


Xã  An Bình có các điểm tham quan du lịch như: Làng mai vàng Ấp Phước Định,  vườn mận Ngọc Lý, vườn chôm chôm ông Chín Cần, nghỉ đêm tại nhà vườn  theo loại hình du lịch   homestay tại nhà Ông Năm Thành, Ông Tám Tiền,  Ông Ba Lình… Nếu du   khách có nhu cầu ăn uống, chủ vườn sẵn sàng phục vụ  với những món đơn   giản như cá lóc nướng trui, chả giò chiên giòn, cháo  gỏi gà tại điểm du lịch   của ông Bảy Hồng. Ngoài ra du khách có thể đến  tham quan chùa Tiên   Châu, ngay bên cạnh bến phà An Bình, nghiên cứu nét  văn hóa tín ngưỡng   của cư dân địa phương. Ngôi chùa có tên chính thức là  Di Đà tự, được   công nhận là di tích lịch sử - văn hóa cấp quốc gia.  Tiên Châu cổ tự   còn được biết đến bởi truyền thuyết Bãi Tiên. Nói đến xã  An Bình phải   kể đến Khu du lịch trang trại Vinh Sang được Hiệp hội du  lịch   Đồng sông Cửu Long bình chọn là một trong bốn điểm đến hấp dẫn nhất    năm 2009, với các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh như tự mình nhử mồi câu cá sấu    giúp người chơi có thể hình dung cả một hành trình khai phá thiên  nhiên   của vùng đất Nam Bộ cách đây vài trăm năm còn rất hoang sơ, cưỡi  đà   điểu chạy tung tăng trên bãi cát, tập đi cầu khỉ, chơi xe trượt  cỏ, đi   xe đạp dạo quanh đường làng, chèo xuồng bên những dòng kinh,  giăng lưới,   chài cá hoặc be bờ tát mương bắt cá... Những con cá nước  ngọt tươi rói   sẽ càng hấp dẫn hơn khi du khách tự tay mình chế biến  món cá nướng,   thưởng thức ngay tại vườn và nhâm nhi với ly rượu nếp  đậm đà hương vị   đồng quê, hoà mình vào nếp sống dân dã của người dân  miền sông nước và   được nghe những làn điệu vọng cổ mượt mà qua loại  hình Đờn ca tài tử Nam   Bộ.


Những  nét riêng vốn có của Cù lao An Bình đã thu   hút khách trong và ngoài  nước đến tham quan nghỉ dưỡng. Đây là những   yếu tố để phát triển du lịch  sinh thái sông nước miệt vườn và là địa chỉ du lịch đáng tin cậy khi  đến Vĩnh Long.

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Sài Gòn - Cái Bè - Cần Thơ - Cái Răng - Vĩnh Long (3 ngày 2 đêm - Giá 630.000VNĐ/Khách)* - *Sai Gon - Cai Be - Cai Rang - Vĩnh Long(3 ngay 2 dem - Gia 630.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------


## thunhunguyet

con đường mon nhìn thick nhỉ

----------


## pigcute

Muốn đến miền Trung Nam Bộ quá  :love struck:

----------


## Chimera

Chà đúng là đậm chất miền Trung ha
Muốn du ngoạn khắp 3 miên đất nước quá

----------


## namtuviet

> Chà đúng là đậm chất miền Trung ha
> Muốn du ngoạn khắp 3 miên đất nước quá


Miền Tây chứ nhỉ? Về đây chỉ mỗi tội muỗi nhiều thôi

----------


## lunas2

nhìn cây bưởi sai nhỉ

----------

